# Opinie > Opinie o kosmetykach >  AA serum korygujące zmarszczki OPINIE

## Nie zarejestrowany

AA prestige
Błyskawiczne serum korygujące zmarszczki. Podwójne działanie przeciwzmarszczkowe
czy serum to warte jest swojej ceny ... ??

----------

